# Cline Dog Box?



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking for a top of the line dog box and was wondering if anyone had info on the Cline Line boxes being made in TX?


----------



## ejriggs (Jun 3, 2010)

It is my understanding that Cline went out of business some months back.


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

They are still in business, I just spoke to them yesterday.


----------



## ejriggs (Jun 3, 2010)

Pudelpointer said:


> They are still in business, I just spoke to them yesterday.


 That is good to know!


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone who has owned one or has seen one let me know if they are well made. They are a little less expensive than Deerskin, Ainley and MTK. Before I make an expensive mistake I was hoping to get some info.


----------



## Amy Read (Nov 15, 2007)

I am getting ready to post a for sale add on our 6 hole Cline trailer. We have been happy with it overall. It pulls great and the dogs are quite comfortable. The construction is a steel frame with an aluminum box on top which I like better than all aluminum. The torsion axle minimizes bounce and the storage is great. We did add ventilation and safety latches. Overall for the price I think they do a good job. If you are interested in buying ours, let me know, we are downsizing.

Amy


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info Amy, I am looking for a slide in with three hole max, no need for six. Good luck with your sale and I appreciate the feedback to my post!


----------



## ejriggs (Jun 3, 2010)

Use to train out at Cline's place and have seen his boxes around for years. He builds a nice box. Not as nice and DS or Ainley but they are not priced like them either. Think you will be happy, looking for a slid in as well and just got some pricing for CL so think that is the way I am going. To bad I can't get a "good buddy" discount


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. He has a nice used 2 hole with fan, top storage, all aluminium but no insulation. Think I may go ahead and order one. Will try for the good buddy discount!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Pudelpointer said:


> I was wondering if anyone who has owned one or has seen one let me know if they are well made. They are a little less expensive than Deerskin, Ainley and MTK. Before I make an expensive mistake I was hoping to get some info.


 
I have two Clinline boxes in my garage right now and they have given me several years of good service. Both have an aluminum frame with aluminum skin, both use a boat fan for exhaust. Good locks and good construction. But these are pretty much an economy box albeit at the upper end of the economy scale. One of the better aluminum boxes out there, I think about $500.00 a hole

Cline’s boxes are in a different category from Deerskin or Ainley. if you are looking at an ultimate box you would go to these two. Stainless steel construction much better super structure and a Cadillac insulation system but they are about $2000.00 a hole.


----------

